# Ok... The propah meet thread- This sat (



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 23, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Right thinking about it the best times are probably...
> 
> ------------------------------------
> Meet Millers Tavern @ 6:00pm for evening do
> ...



Right... any advance on this proposal? Alterations etc

and whos coming?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 23, 2007)

This Saturday? Thats the 27th right?

Well its a bit short notice but i think i can make it.


----------



## xenon (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, I will be in Millers.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2007)

I (subject to the will of softybabe) will be in the park at some point and millers later on.

if anyone's coming on their own or unsure of locations or wandering around muttering 'i wonder if they're urbanites?' and not having the bottle to ask a group of random strangers in the park/pub 'are you from t'internet?' then pm me for mah number
ok?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 23, 2007)

Fizzer is in charge of the socialising playfull entertainment aspect of the fizzbomb double act and I'm in charge of planning and logistics so anyone got any idea where we can park the car ?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2007)

you should be able to park it pretty close to the pub/park, lemme know which you prefer and i'll name a street and get u a multimap location.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 23, 2007)

the safest cheapest one'll do mate


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2007)

should be free mate and safe (ish like)

LMHF, you have missed the castle/picnic bit off your OP


----------



## softybabe (Oct 23, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> I (subject to the will of softybabe) will be in the park at some point and millers later on.



I will be subject to the will of ddraig too, so if none of us is willing...   I'm sure we shall be there at some point


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 23, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> should be free mate and safe (ish like)
> 
> LMHF, you have missed the castle/picnic bit off your OP



Thats cos its like, freezing and errr shit outside


----------



## 1927 (Oct 23, 2007)

LMHF starts meet up thread!! 

What next? Bacon butties down the synagogue!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 23, 2007)

Millers pub at 6pm it tis then  

ddraig...pm on way.

I know we've met at AC and i'll prob recognise you but gonna gather a few mobby numbers if thats ok?

and for those who have no idea what I look like,this is me...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2007)

aye we've met over a bunch of urbs on a hill for a couple of seconds init.

only got internet at work atm so sorry no reply last night

the pub is here bomb
http://www.multimap.com/maps/?hloc=GB|brook%20street%20cardiff#t=l&map=51.47966,-3.18747|16|4&loc=GB:51.47966:-3.18747:16|CF11%206LG|CF11%206LG
and you should be able to park in brook st or green st right next to the pub
the best way to approach it will be in front of the castle and then a left down lower Cathedral Road if u can or the next left which is Neville St. when you get to the junction of either of these then you should see the pub.

i have pm'd fizzer with mah noomber, see yaz on sat


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2007)

calling Haylz, CALLING HAYLZ!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 24, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> calling Haylz, CALLING HAYLZ!!!!




HELLO WALES, HELLO WALES, ive been having an urban siesta 

I iz in for this saturday......


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2007)

cool mate, and the MR?  

CALLING SPACEMONKEY CALLING SPACEMONKEY!!

anyone seen the man like zog about?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 24, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> cool mate, and the MR?
> 
> CALLING SPACEMONKEY CALLING SPACEMONKEY!!
> 
> anyone seen the man like zog about?




U on the neighbours wireless?  

The MR is off hobnobbing with his poncy mates, i told him not to stalk us


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> cool mate, and the MR?
> 
> CALLING SPACEMONKEY CALLING SPACEMONKEY!!
> 
> anyone seen the man like zog about?



ooo, i searched for my own name and a thread I've never posted on came up...i feel special that my name was mentioned.  

I should be alright for Saturday.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

I wish I could make this but it looks very unlikely this time. Soz.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

Also, I dunno if any urbanites fancy it but there's a spare free ticket going for the City match before.


----------



## zog (Oct 25, 2007)

will try, but my youngest is in a compitition so i may not make it.

will have a go though.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I wish I could make this but it looks very unlikely this time. Soz.


 
Glory hunter.  Its only cause the city aren't firing on all cylinders. If we were top of the league you'd have come etc. etc.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2007)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Also, I dunno if any urbanites fancy it but there's a spare free ticket going for the City match before.



would love to mate, but got the missusand family up this weekend and prob be in trouble for dashing off to millers as it is!

be good to see ya zog, that's a shame ed, next time.


CALLING LLANTWIT! CALLING LLANTWIT!!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2007)

Soz, dude. Am here on Sat... /\
Have fun you krazy mothers.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2007)

so if i turn up at the millers on saturday @ 6pm, i wont be on me own????


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

Are we there yet?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

Are we meeting in the bar or the lounge?

FEK ME!

No one mentioned it was karaoke night on Sat?! Oh dear lord, no cider for me then...


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Are we there yet?




I need a wee 


(I want to see pics n hear crazzyyyy karaoke stories fizzer!)


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2007)

Well before 23 or so said they could make it. Only 9 and one possible have confirmed on this thread. Poor show


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Well before 23 or so said they could make it. Only 9 and one possible have confirmed on this thread. Poor show



welcome to the world of Welsh meets mate!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a pack of dry roasted at home. 
If I offered a free peanut to all urbanites attending do you think more would come? Maybe even from London and even the North?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Are we meeting in the bar or the lounge?
> 
> FEK ME!
> 
> No one mentioned it was karaoke night on Sat?! Oh dear lord, no cider for me then...



i was going to suggest the 'lounge' back room as it will 'probably' be quieter at that time. the karaoke could've been cancelled for us but as we're crap it didn't happen.
it was quite funny last time iirc but then me, kbt and spacemonkey woz hammered by that time.
plenty of directions we can drift off in anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I have a pack of dry roasted at home.
> If I offered a free peanut to all urbanites attending do you think more would come? Maybe even from London and even the North?


i doubt it dude.

did bob2009 say he'd come?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Are we meeting in the bar or the lounge?
> 
> FEK ME!
> 
> No one mentioned it was karaoke night on Sat?! Oh dear lord, no cider for me then...


 
Mental note: Fizzzerbird and cider...

Oh sorry I thought you said you wanted cider, oh well you might as well drink it now I bought it for you etc.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2007)

Argh a mate has just reminded me that another mate is having b'day drinks tomorrow. Looks like I probably won't make this after all.

I might have fobbed it off if it was a mega meet but as hardly any one is showing...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Argh a mate has just reminded me that another mate is having b'day drinks tomorrow. Looks like I probably won't make this after all.
> 
> I might have fobbed it off if it was a mega meet but as hardly any one is showing...




Typical


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

so after all that, who is now coming???

bombscare
me
fizzer
ddraig
softybabe
lillmisshissyfit????


----------



## zog (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm looking more likely now as my boy finishes early afternoon.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> I'm looking more likely now as my boy finishes early afternoon.




yay!!!!!!!!

good news mate, will be nice to meet finally


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

oooooo im 15,000 posts old


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought I was coming down and staying in Haylz's scary attic, but I've just had a message that my bestest and oldest friend in the world has been taken to hospital via A&E, so I'm chucking stuff together to wing my way across to the other side of the country instead 

Haylz - we must do a girlie evening somewhen...... get that LMHF to come over too.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I thought I was coming down and staying in Haylz's scary attic, but I've just had a message that my bestest and oldest friend in the world has been taken to hospital via A&E, so I'm chucking stuff together to wing my way across to the other side of the country instead
> 
> Haylz - we must do a girlie evening somewhen...... get that LMHF to come over too.



Shit,it was soo long ago i forgot all about that 

It would have been nay bother if you did come down, but u have other more important stuff to do.....Hope ur mate is ok...*fingers crossed*  and take care driving


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Argh a mate has just reminded me that another mate is having b'day drinks tomorrow. Looks like I probably won't make this after all.
> 
> I might have fobbed it off if it was a mega meet but as hardly any one is showing...



Yer avin a bloody giraffe aint ya!  

Fek me...honestly the attitude...why don't you pop in and say hello before you bugger orf with yer RL mates...I mean we are gonna be there at 6! In Bristol thats still early afternoon!

It'll be a pleasure to meet any of you


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

La di da..di di di di


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

la-la-la-la-la


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Quick...edit yours now



Shit haylz...edit your again!!! 

LMAO!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

Blah blah blah


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

shit shiyt shit!

It's on mine! 

Take off the quote! lmao


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yer avin a bloody giraffe aint ya!
> 
> Fek me...honestly the attitude...why don't you pop in and say hello before you bugger orf with yer RL mates...I mean we are gonna be there at 6! In Bristol thats still early afternoon!
> 
> It'll be a pleasure to meet any of you




See didnt i tell you what it was like 

like frigging flies


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> See didnt i tell you what it was like
> 
> like frigging flies



Don't worry about it...the more the merrier but a few will do  

We have camera's...be warned


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it...the more the merrier but a few will do
> 
> We have camera's...be warned




I aint been out to town in yonks so im well up for it!!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

Town will be full of witches, devils and cats  

I suggest eggs and flour


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yer avin a bloody giraffe aint ya!
> 
> Fek me...honestly the attitude...why don't you pop in and say hello before you bugger orf with yer RL mates...I mean we are gonna be there at 6! In Bristol thats still early afternoon!
> 
> It'll be a pleasure to meet any of you


 
Well I'll try to pop in. If Bob (birthday boy) is true to form he'll want to go to the Westgate after the match which means I'd just be around the corner. Too close for me not to nudge my head through the door.

I'm making no promises though.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

oh shit yeah!

I was pondering on what to wear...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> oh shit yeah!
> 
> I was pondering on what to wear...




Me too


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Well I'll try to pop in. If Bob (birthday boy) is true to form he'll want to go to the Westgate after the match which means I'd just be around the corner. Too close for me not to nudge my head through the door.
> 
> I'm making no promises though.



If ya don't wanna be full on shown up in front of yer footy mates in the Westgate, you'll stick yer bonce around and say hello.
You don't want me coming to lok for you now do you MHUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> If ya don't wanna be full on shown up in front of yer footy mates in the Westgate, you'll stick yer bonce around and say hello.
> You don't want me coming to lok for you now do you MHUAHAHAHAHA




Yes .......thats what we will do when the kareoke takes it toll, we will stalk marius!!! yay!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes .......thats what we will do when the kareoke takes it toll, we will stalk marius!!! yay!!!



Now yer talking my language lady


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> so after all that, who is now coming???
> 
> bombscare
> me
> ...



I'll be there! (with my little pick and shovel) At least for a few hours.


----------



## xenon (Oct 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> so after all that, who is now coming???
> 
> bombscare
> me
> ...


Me. Will prob be there a bit before 6.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

oh well cool xenon and spacemonkey, i take it all back!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2007)

Erm...have you lot got pics on here?

Or have I got to go back to the days of asking complete strangers if their name is "xjhkn28 or skylark dewdrop from Urban75" and get met with concerned looks as they slowly back away from me?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 27, 2007)

HAHA. 
Sorry... 

It's tonight?! OOooooo have a fab. time you lot


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 27, 2007)

*prepares the stalking kit*


----------



## xenon (Oct 27, 2007)

I haven't got a pic on here. But I don't look like citizen 66 ^ 

Draig's given me his number, so I'll give him a bell and find out where everyone is.

See you later.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2007)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> *prepares the stalking kit*



So you _have_ still got it! 

You told me you gave it back ages ago...I thought I was going mad


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> I haven't got a pic on here. But I don't look like citizen 66 ^
> 
> Draig's given me his number, so I'll give him a bell and find out where everyone is.
> 
> See you later.



we are easily recognisable...bombscare = 6ft 3inch skin head 
                                         fizzer = 5ft 4inch grasshopper

failing that listen out for a thick bristolian accent...or a saff landan accent


----------



## xenon (Oct 27, 2007)

OK cool. I'll be the blind guy with a white stick, 5 foot 10 ish, wearing a black leather jacket.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

hello all......

Ill be there just before six.....


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2007)

OH cool...glad I mentioned to listen for the accents then


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

I just text lillmiss to see if she is out to play....*fingers crossed*


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> hello all......
> 
> Ill be there just before six.....



We are aiming to get there for just before six. All depends on a manner of unforseeable events...but the aim is just before six


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> OH cool...glad I mentioned to listen for the accents then




I will wear green boots to make it easy for you


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> We are aiming to get there for just before six. All depends on a manner of unforseeable events...but the aim is just before six




you getting train from brizzle to central station??


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> *prepares the stalking kit*



U aint coming??? surely


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> you getting train from brizzle to central station??



No, bombscare is driving...always does.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> No, bombscare is driving...always does.



cool, you got somewhere to crash?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2007)

Nah, we'll be heading back to Bristol...got a funeral monday so I need to sort stuff out tomorrow.

Bombscare is cool about ferrying me around all times of day and night...i'm his princess...bless him


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Nah, we'll be heading back to Bristol...got a funeral monday so I need to sort stuff out tomorrow.
> 
> Bombscare is cool about ferrying me around all times of day and night...i'm his princess...bless him



Yes  i have to be at a christening midday tomorrow 

check you and your chauffer


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes  i have to be at a christening midday tomorrow
> 
> check you and your chauffer



Every girl should have one


----------



## 1927 (Oct 27, 2007)

Been out for lunch and dozing on settee right now and trying to get me arse togetehr and come out. Is LMHF coming? I'm defo going to make the walk down to train station  if she is, would be good to meet atlast. Then again if she not coming I'm even more determined to come out to play, just cos she never turns up! See yas later y'all.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Been out for lunch and dozing on settee right now and trying to get me arse togetehr and come out. Is LMHF coming? I'm defo going to make the walk down to train station  if she is, would be good to meet atlast. Then again if she not coming I'm even more determined to come out to play, just cos she never turns up! See yas later y'all.



cool!!!

So we have..

haylz
1927
ddraig
softybabe...Yay!!!
Fizzer
bombscare
xenon
spacemonkey
zog???
Marius???


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 27, 2007)

Why wassant i told about this!   

Have a good one peep's... 

peace


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

METH LAB said:
			
		

> Why wassant i told about this!
> 
> Have a good one peep's...
> 
> peace




GET the train NOw, u still have time


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 27, 2007)

well Im stuck in with the kids, no babysitter and Mrfit at work...FUN FUN FUN
enjoy all


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> cool!!!
> 
> So we have..
> 
> Marius???


 
Ah sorry that I couldn't make it.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Ah sorry that I couldn't make it.



*blows raspberry*  

so you made the train???


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> *blows raspberry*
> 
> so you made the train???


 
Er no. £30 taxi cause i'm too stupid to tell the time. 

I probably should have paid a fiver more and had breakfast with Xenon but nevermind. Oh wait that doesn't sound quite how it should.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Er no. £30 taxi cause i'm too stupid to tell the time.



Awww shit mate 

was it the clocks going back??? 

My taxi home said it was 10pm...it so wasnt


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Er no. £30 taxi cause i'm too stupid to tell the time.
> 
> I probably should have paid a fiver more and had breakfast with Xenon but nevermind. Oh wait that doesn't sound quite how it should.



Aww what a cute couple 

Is he staying in a hotel???


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Awww shit mate
> 
> was it the clocks going back???
> 
> My taxi home said it was 10pm...it so wasnt


 
I'd like to blame my phone for still being on Italian time (I'm so lazy) but nah it was just me chin wagging too much to check my clock.

A good night. I really enjoyed meeting everyone.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Aww what a cute couple
> 
> Is he staying in a hotel???


 
Yeah The Millers itself.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Yeah The Millers itself.



How fucking cool 

Im glad you made it in the end, it was a great night


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> How fucking cool
> 
> Im glad you made it in the end, it was a great night


 
I'm glad i made it too if only because Fizzer said you were getting ready to track me down like a deadly fugitive just before i arrived. /cowers in fear


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'm glad i made it too if only because Fizzer said you were getting ready to track me down like a deadly fugitive just before i arrived. /cowers in fear




ten minutes more and i was off to the westgate with me troops 

you was lucky fella


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

Best Welsh meet ever. just packed Fizzer and Bombscare off after coffees.

Good to see everyone and a special mention to Xenon for making the best effort ever to attend a meet up!!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Right... any advance on this proposal? Alterations etc
> 
> and whos coming?



Not you obviously!


----------



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Oct 28, 2007)

Oops, haven't been here for 6 months, now I turn up with impeccable timing and miss the piss up


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

Tan_Y_Ddraig said:
			
		

> Oops, haven't been here for 6 months, now I turn up with impeccable timing and miss the piss up




next time eh 

It was a great success, i take back all the sarky comments i made


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

METH LAB said:
			
		

> Why wassant i told about this!
> 
> Have a good one peep's...
> 
> peace





You were both fucking missed mate

We all said if only Meth and S14 were here.

next time clart.



Me and fizz both had a wicked Time. Fizz is currently nursing her head, something about people pouring vodka down it. Luckilly enough I managed to hide behind the driving excuse so avoiding todays painful head.

You Welsh lot are wicked, 
*1927* showed me how much of a novice hammers fan I am,  
*Marius* showed me how novice a footie fan I am, and looks like a some famous welsh bloke I dunno about  
Anways what you two guys dunno about footie aint worth knowing. 
I am rubbish at football.

*Xenon* your a wrongun mate   I cant believe that you live about 10 mins away from us and you got the train. Thats wrong that is, next time your having a lift. And hopefully we'll see ya at some of the bristol bashes.

*Haylz* your as mad as I thought you were gonna be everytime I looked over you fizz and softybabae were just giggling and laughing and giggling some more

*Softybabe* you were lovely and thanks for the offer of a cup of tea and the mini guinness

*Ddraig* mate what can I say your spot on mate. And thanks for the welsh lessons. . . 

I think the only one thats left urb wise is *Zog*, mate it was brief but it was good to see you.

And non urb wise was 1927's other half. It was great to meet ya and Paolo, maybe we'll see ya one the boards someday  

Anyway again thanks for a wicked time. It really was great, freindly atmosphere and one of those meets where its like we've all met before and just picking up where we left off last time. Fucking ace night and cant wait to do it agian. 

Oh and how cool was the Millers, the only pub I think I've ever been in in my life with a proper dirty towel to dry yer hands on in the bog, fucking wicked.

So when and where is the next one. ?


Oh and i'll put the pics up in my photobucket account and link to it in case people dont want there pics plastered all over the boards. 

However this one has to go up


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

Amazing!!!!!!!   


great summary of a wicked evening mate  and yes we must do another very soon.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Best Welsh meet ever. just packed Fizzer and Bombscare off after coffees.
> 
> Good to see everyone and a special mention to Xenon for making the best effort ever to attend a meet up!!




Cheers for them mate. 

That got me home. . .


and fizz to the end of your road before passing out asleep  

She still managed to sing at the top of her voice to the radio all the way home though. Id unno how but I learnt a long time ago just to not bother asking


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Amazing!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> great summary of a wicked evening mate  and yes we must do another very soon.




Yeah we gotta do it again. We had a wicked time. 

It was like going out in Bristol but with different accents. . .

and less drum and bass


So you all coming over to kabu then ?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

Id say defo the millers again, and maybe a jaunt round to dempseys or over to the cayo........

Ive had a crap morning, but last night  and hearing you today has really lifted me spirits...my mum thinks im mad meeting peeps off the internet  you lot last night treated me better than some so called close friends im supposed to have


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Yeah we gotta do it again. We had a wicked time.
> 
> It was like going out in Bristol but with different accents. . .
> 
> ...




yes please, how you described it sounds WICKED


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Not you obviously!


well no, sorry I have a husband who freelances and has to take the work when he gets it... no babysitter( despite a promise) so no..
But I had a nice evening here
Glad you all had fun though


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Cheers for them mate.
> 
> That got me home. . .
> 
> ...



Nah, thank you for the lift home mate. was a well wicked night and you gotta stay over at Chez 27 next time.

Hope Xenon made it home OK.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> well no, sorry I have a husband who freelances and has to take the work when he gets it... no babysitter( despite a promise) so no..
> But I had a nice evening here
> Glad you all had fun though





You are on the next one by demand of fizzer and softybabe


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, you can babysit


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2007)

i didnt know you'd changed the date. 

i could have come last night


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Nah, thank you for the lift home mate. was a well wicked night and you gotta stay over at Chez 27 next time.
> 
> Hope Xenon made it home OK.




I hope they gave him a clean bed at the millers


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I hope they gave him a clean bed at the millers



Naughty!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i didnt know you'd changed the date.
> 
> i could have come last night




awwwwww poooooo, i should have pm'd you, just thought that you saw the thread....sorry mate


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> awwwwww poooooo, i should have pm'd you, just thought that you saw the thread....sorry mate



no, it seemd that you didnt like my original idea much, but i tried to keep up with the other thread but it was going round in circles. 

i was on nights last week so i wasnt looking at the net.

still i'm glad you all had a lovely night


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm still lying in bed, laptop on me lap, avec hangover!

Mrs27 was in work at 7!! 

Just wondering whether to make the trip to the Cayo for hair of the dog!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Naughty!




Nah it was defo a top pub, best ive been in for a bit, nice and oldy worldy and the barman was a bit dishy too


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I hope they gave him a clean bed at the millers




I'd be more worried if he used the towel in the bogs


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> the barman was a bit dishy too



You are joking aint ya?

Anyway thats it off to Cayo for a pint and some roasties.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> I'm still lying in bed, laptop on me lap, avec hangover!
> 
> Mrs27 was in work at 7!!
> 
> Just wondering whether to make the trip to the Cayo for hair of the dog!




awww poor cow, that must have hurt 

dont tempt me, im up for being very rebellious today...but alas my daughter wants to make cakes


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> You are joking aint ya?
> 
> Anyway thats it off to Cayo for a pint and some roasties.




Well for the millers he was, he had all his teeth to start with


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 28, 2007)

Gutted I couldn't make it....right round the corner from me as well... 

Next time!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Nah, thank you for the lift home mate. was a well wicked night and you gotta stay over at Chez 27 next time.
> 
> Hope Xenon made it home OK.




No worries mate. If there's space in the motor (Sorry Marius) I'm happy to give anyone a lift. 

Its a pity we still dont have the disco. We've had a good 12 peeps in that thing

I suspect that Xenon will have no trouble getting back. Especially as he made it there without any assistance at all. But Xenon let us know ya got back alright man


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Nah it was defo a top pub, best ive been in for a bit, nice and oldy worldy and the barman was a bit dishy too




When I looked it was a barwoman, blonde and a bit top heavy for my liking


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Aww what a cute couple
> 
> Is he staying in a hotel???



Yeah stopped in Millers. I think the info online about them is out of date or something. Didn't seem to be any breakfast going on. Had to leave via a fire exit.  Oh well, wasn't hungry anyway. Pub was good though.


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah was a fun night. Nice to meet you all. Will have to be done again.


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> I'm still lying in bed, laptop on me lap, avec hangover!
> 
> Mrs27 was in work at 7!!
> 
> Just wondering whether to make the trip to the Cayo for hair of the dog!



Back in Bristol now. Pissing down. Still Think a restorative pint might be in order later.


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'd be more worried if he used the towel in the bogs



 Yeah I found that. Actually thought it was a wet flanel.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

Good to see you got back ok Xenon. Next time like I said if were going and you are to let us know and you can scrounge a lift.

Right the pics. I had to convert them all form bloody RAW but anyway I'm there now I think.

Welsh meet pics

and someone really constituted avin his own folder  


I'm not really sleepin


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Yeah I found that. Actually thought it was a wet flanel.




NOOOOOOO nononononono please dont say you washed your face with it PLEASE DONT.


----------



## xenon (Oct 28, 2007)

Heh. No way. Just threw it off the taps. 

Cheers for offer of lift. Will defintley have to come to the next meet.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

thank fuck for that.


Oh and if anyone wants me to take the pic of em out of me photobucket file
PM me and I'll ship it out.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> thank fuck for that.
> 
> 
> Oh and if anyone wants me to take the pic of em out of me photobucket file
> PM me and I'll ship it out.



Could you plese just photoshop out a chin or two from my pic please!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2007)

Oooh, wikkid night...I love the Millers, bar staff really friendly and the 'house doubles' were very generous...I was fecked!  

You Welsh lot are brilliant bunch, felt instantly at ease and had such a laugh! Can't wait to do it again...only I may lay off the double vodders so early in the evening next time!

I still couldn't work out wtf was going on when we left pub.

One minute I was leaving the pub in Cardiff, then I was asleep in the car, the next I was in 1927's front room with Paolo crawling all over bombscare and then on the Bridge going back to Bristol at 1.40 only to arrive back home at 1.20 am? Did my noggin in the clock going back.

I'm gonna upload the photo's from my camera in a bit...yes, theres more


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

Following on from Bombscare's summary I thought I'd add what I learnt last night:

*haylz*
As lovely and effervescent in real life as she is on the boards.

*1927*
Walker of paths lesser mortals are afraid to tread. Has an anecdote for everything!

*ddraig*
Has an Action Man kung fu grip on drinks even when asleep.

*Softybabe*
Too lovely for words.

*Fizzer*
Is either lying about her age or has signed a satanic pact with the devil.

*bombscare*
Is being monitored by the government.

*xenon*
Hears voices when browsing Urban.

I hope we do another one sometime as it was a most enjoyable night.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> *1927*
> Walker of paths lesser mortals are afraid to tread. Has an anecdote for everything!



Are you trying to say I'm a chopsy bastard?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Are you trying to say I'm a chopsy bastard?


 
Nah just that you been around a bit 

Means exactly what it says, you are a man of many anecdotes.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius...you remind me of someone famous...hmmmm... 

Unlike the bombscare, I am not gonna share album but link you to photos as I can't appear to make some of my sub albums private...and you aint copping an eyeful of some of me sub albums  

So, here are a the links

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET011.jpg?t=1193604785
and 
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET010.jpg?t=1193604924
and 
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET009.jpg?t=1193605020
and 
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET008.jpg?t=1193605075
and
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET006.jpg?t=1193605169

back in a bit I need a weeeeeee...theres a few more...


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 28, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Could you plese just photoshop out a chin or two from my pic please!




No worries. 


Dont forget my photoshop skills are still a little bit pants but I think I nailed it and still keep a true likeness







I covered the chins with a the rather fetching bow tie


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2007)

And the rest...

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET007.jpg?t=1193605416
and
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET005.jpg?t=1193605468
and
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET004.jpg?t=1193605563
and
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET003.jpg?t=1193605635
and
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET002.jpg?t=1193605694
and
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET001.jpg?t=1193605747

think that's it...enjoy!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> And the rest...
> http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n96/fizzerbomb/Cardiff/WELSHMEET001.jpg?t=1193605747!


 
That last one looks like me and 1927 are in a satanic battle for Xenon's soul. I'm winning.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> That last one looks like me and 1927 are in a satanic battle for Xenon's soul. I'm winning.



I'm slightly preturbed by your apparent fixation with the satanical occult...only slightly mind


----------



## Gromit (Oct 28, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm slightly preturbed by your apparent fixation with the satanical occult...only slightly mind


 
I'm sorry. It is coming up to Halloween after all and besides Satan made me do it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. It is coming up to Halloween after all and besides Satan made me do it.



Yeah, he's a fekker like that, always bending people to his will...at least he'll be pre-occupied with delivering presents in a few weeks time...


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 28, 2007)

*checks pics*

Looks like you all had fun


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2007)

Are we there yet?

for posterity sake loike  

Can't wait for ddraig to log in at work tomorrow


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, this happened then...?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2007)

It sure did...

you seem surprised?

Why?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 29, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> No worries.
> 
> 
> Dont forget my photoshop skills are still a little bit pants but I think I nailed it and still keep a true likeness
> ...




Oi im pulling a right jimmy hill in one of them photos  

i told you my chin takes over


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics they are bloody great


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 29, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> It sure did...
> 
> you seem surprised?
> 
> Why?




I think she wanted to come , either that or she is just miffed that we finally pulled our finger out of our arses when she thought we were all incapable


----------



## Gromit (Oct 29, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Oh, this happened then...?


 
I didn't think it was ever in doubt that it was happening. 
The only thing in doubt was whether or not it would be an 'offline' with decks and acts and all that.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 29, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> I didn't think it was ever in doubt that it was happening.
> The only thing in doubt was whether or not it would be an 'offline' with decks and acts and all that.



Or whether you were gonna turn up 


Glad you did 

Actually you do look a bit famous and i think i know why.....you look like a cross between richard burton and max boyce without the mop


----------



## Gromit (Oct 29, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Or whether you were gonna turn up
> 
> Glad you did


 
That was never in doubt. I was just trying to build my entrance up via will he / won't he suspense and by being fashonably late. 

Unfortunately it was a bit costly of me to carry the theme all the way through to end with will he won't he make the last train and being fashionably late for that too. Doh!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 29, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> That was never in doubt. I was just trying to build my entrance up via will he / won't he suspense and by being fashonably late.
> 
> Unfortunately it was a bit costly of me to carry the theme all the way through to end with will he won't he make the last train and being fashionably late for that too. Doh!




Next time a few of u can all crash in my attic


----------



## zog (Oct 29, 2007)

good to meet all you's that I hadn't met before. sorry i was on a flyer. I'll hang around proper next time.


----------



## zog (Oct 29, 2007)

> Marius...you remind me of someone famous...hmmmm...



I got that impression as well. You a Cardiff lad? whitchurch?


----------



## zog (Oct 29, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Yeah we gotta do it again. We had a wicked time.
> 
> It was like going out in Bristol but with different accents. . .
> 
> ...



Whats this kabu lark then?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 29, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> No worries.
> 
> 
> Dont forget my photoshop skills are still a little bit pants but I think I nailed it and still keep a true likeness
> ...



Mrs 27 used to carry a photo of me in a fetching yellow bow tie, my wedding photo actually. She has now replaced it with your effort!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 29, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> I got that impression as well. You a Cardiff lad? whitchurch?


 
Yeah a north Cardiff lad. Llandalf North, Rhiwbina, Birchgrove, back to Rhiwbina and Whitchurch before moving up the valleys like innit. 

Did all my schooling in Whitchurch High and the Whitchurch streets (The school of not very hard knocks).


----------



## softybabe (Oct 29, 2007)

helloooooooooo amazing peeps from da meet  
I iz now bac in Sarf Lundun 2day.  I had a lovely time!! I don't think I've drank so much in a looooooooooooog time  

ddraig and I were very tender the next day...we must do it again...it defo felt like we were old friends...only when we arrived i only knew Haylz...

U iz all   

wicked innit!!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 30, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Mrs 27 used to carry a photo of me in a fetching yellow bow tie, my wedding photo actually. She has now replaced it with your effort!




So my photoshop efforts have been appreciated then


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 30, 2007)

zog said:
			
		

> Whats this kabu lark then?




This is Klub Kabu

http://www.kabu.co.uk/about.htm

Its a once a year event usually sometime in March and all the money raised goes to a charity
. 
Its basically a mash up of everything and is just a wicked night. They'll be a thread or two floating around in the Brizzle forum if you want an idea of what its like cos its become a bit of an event


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2007)

will respond properly tomorrow hopefully  ya mad bag of buggers!

**ooops** don't remember being that bad, i am blaming softybabe for all the stellas and then the double jd's in quick succession (and not wanting much to eat before!) 
she should've known it would end up in a winding stagger home.
i sortof remember leaving and sorry to anyone i didn't say bye to, it was a good night pitted with good natters 

i have ended up with a brolly with a snazzy silver handle and button which makes a good solid 'cuchunk' noise when pressed  , SB reckoned it's Haylz's but i dunno.

look forward to it happening sometime again, maybe even soon!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 30, 2007)

yes its mine fella, sorry didnt respond to text i was awol on the sofa all day!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 30, 2007)

*waves at everyone*

I'm glad it wasn't just me who was worse for wear 

Marius is going to start a thread for the next meet...aint ya Marius  

*scarpers*


----------



## softybabe (Oct 30, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> *waves at everyone*
> 
> Marius is going to start a thread for the next meet...aint ya Marius



*waves bac at lovely fizzlychick*

Marius, r we there yet?


----------



## softybabe (Oct 30, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i am blaming softybabe for all the stellas and then the double jd's in quick succession (and not wanting much to eat before!)



yup!  i accept all responsibilities cos i was a bad girl!!!  I dont usually get to 'carry' ddraig home from pubs, usually the other way round   It was pay back time hehehe!

I did warn some people that i was celebrating so the drinks went down a little too quickly


----------



## Gromit (Oct 30, 2007)

Alright alright i was going to leave it a bit first but will crack on it now.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 30, 2007)

Done:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=227497


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 30, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> *waves bac at lovely fizzlychick*
> 
> Marius, r we there yet?



Ermmm...did you take a look at the photos babe...only...there are a couple that I have banned bombscare from posting because of the 'adult' content. 

Well, we were both slightly pickled at the point of them being taken  

I don't think anyone else noticed ssshhh...


----------



## softybabe (Oct 30, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Ermmm...did you take a look at the photos babe...only...there are a couple that I have banned bombscare from posting because of the 'adult' content.
> 
> Well, we were both slightly pickled at the point of them being taken
> 
> I don't think anyone else noticed ssshhh...




oh mi gosh!!! joy!!!  it was bound to happen though double JDs always spells trouble...thanks for banning the pics...can u pm them to me pls


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 30, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> oh mi gosh!!! joy!!!  it was bound to happen though double JDs always spells trouble...thanks for banning the pics...can u pm them to me pls



You'll have to wait until bombcare can sort it as he's working away this week and he's taken the camera...not sure if he's uploaded, those particular piccies...if he has i'll try and sort it out...for your eyes only, and well mebbe ddraigs, seeing as bombscare has already copped an eyeful


----------



## softybabe (Oct 31, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You'll have to wait until bombcare can sort it as he's working away this week and he's taken the camera...not sure if he's uploaded, those particular piccies...if he has i'll try and sort it out...for your eyes only, and well mebbe ddraigs, seeing as bombscare has already copped an eyeful




oh mi golly gosh!  that bad heh!!  I await with abated breath


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 31, 2007)

softybabe said:
			
		

> oh mi golly gosh!  that bad heh!!  I await with abated breath



Well. I have no regrets...


----------



## softybabe (Oct 31, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Well. I have no regrets...



...and why should we...the sign on the doors at Millers did say over 18s only  ...so peeps were warned that there might be 'scenes of adult nature' hehehe!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 31, 2007)

they were'nt that bad.


You make it sound like you were both getting it on, butt naked on the table. 



the only person doing that was haylz and the Barman. . .that I thought was a woman


----------



## softybabe (Oct 31, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> they were'nt that bad.
> 
> 
> You make it sound like you were both getting it on, butt naked on the table.
> ...



i'll like to see the evidence myself via pm ofcourse  

There were two bar persons and one was a woman


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 3, 2007)

Ola!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello Sweaty. Good t see ya.

Want to borrow some deodorant?

Coming to the next meet?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 3, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Hello Sweaty. Good t see ya.
> 
> Want to borrow some deodorant?
> 
> Coming to the next meet?



Oh yes..... 

the last one was wicked  

*sniffs pits again*


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 3, 2007)

oi oi Betty!  

xXx


----------

